# How do i properly clean my gear?



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

I've only been fishing in saltwater hardcore for about a year. I want to take care of all the gear i've accummulated. Any help/ideas would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

fresh water on everything except electronics. but dont blast the reels with super pressure. just soak them good. because blasting them will push the salt deeper into the reels.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

*how i clean my gear*

Like the other post says, rinse with fresh water. As a precaution, i dry my reels off then spray wd40 on a clean cloth and wipe the reel down. I have reels 10years old that still have no rust or corrosion. Also be sure to dry all of the water that gets in the spool, just take the spool off and dry with cloth, drop of oil on drag stack will keep your drags working. Also at least once a season, u should open the reel body and change the grease on the gears. Hope that helps. If anyone has more to add, please chime in. Im no expert, but this has worked for my gear.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

As our good friend the late Tom Wolf always recommended: Rinse the reels well with fresh water only take the nozzle off first! Water pressure will push the salt inside the reel. Do not soak them in a bucket for the same reason. Shimano put small holes in the bottom of most of their conventional reels so you need to lay them flat to let the water out. If you stand them up, the water goes to the bottom and stays there. WD40 is a good idea, just try not to get it on the line, fish can smell it. Reel Magic is suppose to not leave any residue for the fish to smell plus they say it takes some memory out of mono. KVD is also recommended. As far as the rods: Wash them down well. Tom recommended using a wax with Corondum (bad spelling) anyway, it it gets in the reel, it is a lubricant. Lamiglass recommends cleaning your rods and guides with toothpaste and a toothbrush. It works well getting the little scales off. Hope this helps. And do change the grease every year.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

When I go out several days in a row I fill a large plastic garbage can with freshwater and dunk them. I give a quick dry and put back on the boat for the next morning. When I store them I do the same as the guys above and use a lubricant like WD40. They still look and work well and I've had some of them about ten years.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

While more applicable to saltwater anglers, it is always a good idea to wipe down your favorite rods after each trip. this helps keep harmful contaminates from building up on your clear coat, or any corrosives that might be eating away at the rods metal components. Keeping your rod clean ensures that you will isolate any potential problems quickly, and will keep your rod looking as good as you want it to perform.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I tighten drags, then wash rods and reels with hose nozzle on shower, shake excess water off and air dry. I spray corrosion X on a rag and wipe both rods and reels down and back drags off before storing them. I never use WD-40 on rods & reels. WD deteriorates mono line, Corrosion X will not do this.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Capt Keven Deiter of the Feeding Frenzy Sportfishing and Boating Academy had an excellent article in this month's Panhandle Coastal Angler Magazine. You can also see this article at www.feeding frenzy.com


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

Using products like blue coral car wash/wax on rodsnreels, cleans everything up nice and waxes at the same time, making cleanup easier down the road. No high pressure on the reels, take your nozzle off or spray very lightly get the soap off. On roller rods inspect the rollers once a year with a piece of dacron to make sure everything's still working and a drop (emphasis on drop) of oil on each guide will keep them working well. Back off drags after every use and a complete teardown once a year is a mandatory with all of our gear. Be sure to "dump out" your 704's and 706's and the like, this will help keep corrosion from building in the cup.


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. Everything is clean as can be.


----------

